# 4CtF Question



## novyet (Sep 17, 2002)

Is it possible to take a power more than once? A thread over on the d20 games forum mentioned DBZ, and I was thinking of having a energy attack power, and an energy attack power that was more powerful but needed to charge up and was only usable once a day or so. 

Is this doable? 

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 17, 2002)

Yep!


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, that depends on the power.  If it's a persistent power, then usually you can only take it twice if it does different things.  For example, Heightened Physical Ability can be taken three times - for Str, Dex, and Con.  But you can't take Str three times and stack the bonuses. . . .  At least not yet.  I'm toying with some sort of alternate system to let you overspend on a single power.  It's still tentative.  Ahh, too much work.

For activate powers, it's usually fair to take the same power more than once, but it's not the most effective way to acquire the power.


----------



## novyet (Sep 18, 2002)

Cool, that'll be interesting then so he can have a couple of powerful powers that are of more power, but far less utility. Sure it's not the best way to do it, but hey we're modeling DBZ here so it's cool.


----------

